# new owner of OZ



## Kanaka John (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi gang, a week or so ago, I commented on OZ. At that time the owners were thought to be asian. Well a new bit of info has surfaced. OZ was sold to a Japanese hobbiest, investor but
after trying to operate it long distance they decided it was better to not own it. The new U.S. owner is Dr. John Chance, a long time hobbiest grower. He is organizing his new acquisition and adjusting to the California weather. Welcome to the Golden State!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2013)

Does anyone know anything about him? Not John Chant, right?


----------



## Kanaka John (Dec 18, 2013)

I may have the spelling wrong, the new owner is a microbiologist form the u of mich, I believe. I was having a conversation not an interview. Some of you from the midwest may already know him. I am told he is a very active hobbiest and orchid lover. Who does that match?
Remember the rule, if it is thursday and you havn't heard a rumor, start one!!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2013)

John Chant used to sell/auction plants from OZ on eBay like Dean Hung does. Then I heard he moved to the Midwest. I have a couple of plants from him. He is a member here, so hopefully we will get info straight from the horse's ...


----------



## aquacorps (Dec 19, 2013)

It is John Chant.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2013)

Cool. He seems to be decent and knows good Phrags.


----------



## Lordoftheswarms (Dec 19, 2013)

Found the site. http://www.theorchidzoneltd.com/


----------



## gonewild (Dec 20, 2013)

Lordoftheswarms said:


> Found the site. http://www.theorchidzoneltd.com/



That is old and not updated in a few years.


----------

